# Manhattan Gets Real-Time Bus Info



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/08/nyregion/real-time-bus-information-available-for-manhattan.html?ref=todayspaper

"Riders can now find live maps of routes on the authority’s Web site, using a smartphone or desktop computer. Certain smartphones allow travelers to find the information by scanning a code posted at a bus stop.

"Passengers can also send text messages, naming an intersection or street address, and receive responses listing local bus routes. Once a route is selected from the list, a rider can locate the nearest buses and stops.

"Distances are measured in miles unless a bus is less than a half-mile away, in which case it is measured in remaining stops. Mr. Rivera said the maps could prove useful to drivers in private cars as well, allowing them to see — and avoid — areas where buses were bunched.

"Nearly 3,000 buses in Manhattan and the Bronx and on Staten Island now have the GPS hardware. The authority said the project cost about $7,200 per bus, plus $7 million in maintenance costs over six years."

The Bronx and Staten Island already have the service, and the MTA plans its expansion to Brooklyn and Queens in 2014.


----------

